# MKL - Mighty Kingdom



## System (25 March 2021)

Mighty Kingdom Limited is Australia's largest independent game developer with over 80 staff. It was named the 2019 Studio of the Year at the 2019 Game Connection Asia Pacific Game Developer Awards, Australia's most prestigious game developer award.

To-date, Mighty Kingdom has released more than 50 games, with more than 50 million downloads.

Its current in-market games include 9 Shopkins games, LEGO Friends: Heartlake Rush, Snap's Sugar Slam, Wild Life: Puzzle Story and Ava's Manor.

Within the first half of 2021, Mighty Kingdom is scheduled to release Conan Chop Chop (its first console game) and Sony Pictures' Peter Rabbit Run.

Mighty Kingdom also has several other games in development with release schedules throughout 2021/2022.

It is anticipated that MKL will list on the ASX during April 2021.









						MIGHTY KINGDOM
					

At Mighty Kingdom, we Make Games with Heart! Our game company develops titles for console, PC and mobile platforms. Our team is deeply invested in making games players will love.




					www.mightykingdom.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 April 2021)

*Listing date*21 April 2021 11:00AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://mightykingdom.com/
Ph: (08) 7200 3252*Principal Activities*Game development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.30*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*MKL*Capital to be Raised*$18,000,000*Expected offer close date*31 March 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. CCZ Statton Equities Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 April 2021)

started out up but ended up down

(Day one; 3 minute chart)


----------

